# Hilton Head



## Smokin' U (Jun 8, 2006)

Going to be heading to Hilton Head the last week of June for vacation.  Going to be coming across Rt. 40 to 26 to 95.

Any BBQ recommendations?


----------



## Finney (Jun 8, 2006)

Smokin' U said:
			
		

> Going to be heading to Hilton Head the last week of June for vacation.  Going to be coming across Rt. 40 to 26 to 95.
> 
> Any BBQ recommendations?


At 26 and 95 you will be reasonably close to Sweatman's BBQ.  Worth the side trip (and extra driving), but only open Fri and Sat.  Sweatman's


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 9, 2006)

Dang, I can't even get a plain BBQ sammich in these parts for the price of their plates!!  That looks like a good deal!


----------



## Finney (Jun 10, 2006)

Well... After telling Smok'n U to go there.  I decided to head down to SC a day early and go there myself.  It's $7.98 (or something) for the All You Can Eat Buffet.  I ate all I could. =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2006)

well how about a review?


----------



## Finney (Jun 11, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well how about a review?


Okay, later.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 11, 2006)

Did you get into the pit rooms?  It's worth the trip.  You might even get an adult beverage if the boss ain't lookin'

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2006)

Didn't even try.  I was there for eat'n.  Then needed to get to Summerville.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 13, 2006)

Where did you post that review?

Inquiring minds and all that.

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Where did you post that review?
> 
> Inquiring minds and all that.
> 
> Jack


I guess it's still not "later" yet.     I'll do it... I'll do it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 13, 2006)

ok, it's later.


----------



## Smokin' U (Jul 3, 2006)

Only BBQ to report back on was Maurice's.

http://www.mauricesbbq.com/

Loved the sauce on the pork.  Had a completely different taste right out of the bottle.  All in all it was pretty good.

First and last time to Hilton Head.

Loved Savannah, would like to go back for a few days.


----------



## allie (Jul 6, 2006)

I felt the same about Hilton Head.  Seemed like a lot of hype for nothing unless you go on vacation to golf.  One of my favorite places to visit when I was living in Georgia was River Street in Savannah.  There was always something going on and I just loved the atmosphere.  Of course, it's been about 9 years since I was there.  Any time I spend down south is for visiting family.  (At least until we get moved to South Carolina)


----------

